# German Shepherd Dog Club of Western Pennsylvania



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Is having a show on May 2nd, in North Ridgeville, OH.

Anybody going? My husband is taking me for my birthday. 
Has anybody been to this event, are there vendor like booths at events?


----------

